# is this a flowerhorn?



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

just wondering what kind is it. and how big does it get? I got him for $70 including a 20g aquarium setup. Gonna be moving him on my 50g and my P's at my 100 once i got it setup and cycled


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It most likely is but it can be hard to tell since they're hybrid fish and could look like anything really.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That looks like a trimac. but it could also be a low grade flowerhorn.

looks like a male so it should get to be about 12". possibly 13 or 14"


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

it does look like a trimac but I doubt its pure breed trimac. A trimac hybrid probably, none the less its a great fish!. I just got it yesterday and I like its personality. Hes a very messy eater though

I hope I can move him into a bigger tank by christmas


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

ZZ flowerhorn how big/old is it?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I've seen fish like that advertised as flowerhorns. imho it's more trimac.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

TrimaHorn....Basically a FH bred here in the states......Possibly also a Trimac as well...They hold much of the aggression level as an imported FH, but dont posess the intense pearls or grow a kok like the imported ones...As long as your happy


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

estubbaly said:


> ZZ flowerhorn how big/old is it?


the guy I bought it from said he's about 6 months old. He's about 5.5 inches right now.

Is there anyway to train it to eat different foods that he will actually eat? He only eats freeze dried krill and shrimp pellets, actually he seems to just put the krill on his mouth chews on it then spits out some of it. I tried Hakari Gold he spat it out. I tried thawed shrimp he ignored it. What other food can I try?

I already got bitin once when I was removing uneaten food.. So i have to use my net to shield my hands from him


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Starve him for a week or so then try Hikari Gold.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea, the starving method works....i would say go without feeding fior 2 days, then try to food you want to feed the fish...if it wont eat it, do the routine over...worked with my FH's


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

I havent fed him for 2 days straight now.. I threw in 1 pellet to see if he eats it, still no luck, he just spits it out. Poor guy, Im tempted to feed him krill so he can just eat but I have to get him to eat these pellets.

btw how can I tell if its a male or a female?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im hypnotized by those eyes, can you give us an nice profile shot of the face


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

from what I can see its a male. both female trimacs and zz's have a big spot on their dorsal fin.

also, you might want to try to get him on some sort of meaty pellet of he wont eat. try tetra jumbomin and hikari carnivore sticks. you can also try to get him to eat earthworms


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Another common method to determine the sexes of FH's that is used is through the anal pore of the fish. V shape is male and U shape is female. But again this is not 100% accurate. The best way to find out is to wait if it lays eggs. A healthy female would start laying eggs from 3 to 5 inches.


----------

